# Loss of cat



## Hope Edgar (Nov 25, 2018)

I lost my cat two months ago, I had her for 14 years. She was unfortunately knocked down by a car right outside our house. Struggling with the grief as it was so sudden and also the guilt of not letting her back in that night. Just wondering if anyone else has been through this and how they cope?


----------



## Feddysmum (Nov 13, 2018)

Hope Edgar said:


> I lost my cat two months ago, I had her for 14 years. She was unfortunately knocked down by a car right outside our house. Struggling with the grief as it was so sudden and also the guilt of not letting her back in that night. Just wondering if anyone else has been through this and how they cope?


----------



## Feddysmum (Nov 13, 2018)

I lost my lovely boy last April under the most tragic of circumstance like the advert says pets drift into trouble; my boy did and the shock will stay with me the rest of my life, what I did went and got another boy cat he helped me to overcome the tragedy, hes another Persian 9 months old now and stunning I am sorry for your loss cant really tell you what to do everybodys different GOOD LUCK xx


----------



## KK14 (Nov 12, 2018)

My first cat was a rescue one that I called Katinka. She was an older lady but a real character & we lost her suddenly. 
We had had her a few years & were grateful for those years but unknown to anyone, she had a spinal condition that could have happened at any time so part of her back bone basically disintegrated. 

At one point, she had some sort of seizure or stroke & we thought she had died at home but she pulled through but her quality of life was no more. So the very sad decision was made to take her to the vet & send her on the way to Rainbow Bridge. 

Never cried so much in my life. 

The house was horribly empty without her but the best decision for me was after 3 weeks, we decided the best way to honour her was to get another rescue cat & so we rescued Kikki. 

Everyone is different & the guilt can be horrible. I felt like a murderer for a while but I know it was the best decision for Katinka x


----------



## Jo-Bean 64 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hope Edgar said:


> I lost my cat two months ago, I had her for 14 years. She was unfortunately knocked down by a car right outside our house. Struggling with the grief as it was so sudden and also the guilt of not letting her back in that night. Just wondering if anyone else has been through this and how they cope?


Hi I have just come across this forum and your post. I lost my beautiful Boy Monty today, he was knocked down early this morning. I have been sobbing intermittently through the day, I wish we'd never let him out last night. I feel devastated, the grief feels immense. I feel lost. How can life ever be the same again.


----------



## Shiv65 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hope Edgar said:


> I lost my cat two months ago, I had her for 14 years. She was unfortunately knocked down by a car right outside our house. Struggling with the grief as it was so sudden and also the guilt of not letting her back in that night. Just wondering if anyone else has been through this and how they cope?


----------



## Shiv65 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello Hope
I am so sorry to hear about the death of your cat- our darling girl died very suddenly on July 6th last year, and I miss her beyond measure. There is no time limit on grief- we often spend more of our lives with our cats and dogs and many other beloved pets that their death is shattering. I cry most days for my girl- I hope to remember more of the joy she brought to us than limit her memory to her death ( and she brought so much joy to us, as I am sure yours did to you) : I am fixed with people who tell me that I have “ lost her “ - however kindly meant: she is not lost ( for a lost “ thing” can be found, and I would give anything for one more day...) she is dead and mourned and missed. Avoid people who use phrases like “ it’s only a cat” - you will find none of them here- and allow yourself time. For us , it is 26 weeks on Friday- I think some days of letting another cat become my owner, and today have looked at images of cats needing a home - but they are not her ( for it is she I want) , and I am not ready 
Be kind to you
S


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

Hi Shiv65 welcome to this wonderful forum, lovely messages from you above, I am determined to take more notice of this thread and reply to those who are grieving over the loss of their beloved pet. Enjoy the forum their are some amazing people on here and a huge amount of different and interesting threads.


----------



## Jo-Bean 64 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi I have just come across this forum and your post. I lost my beautiful Boy Monty today, he was knocked down early this morning. I have been sobbing intermittently through the day, I wish we'd never let him out last night. I feel devastated, the grief feels immense. I feel lost. How can life ever be the same again.


----------



## Shiv65 (Jan 2, 2019)

Puddy2shoes said:


> Hi Shiv65 welcome to this wonderful forum, lovely messages from you above, I am determined to take more notice of this thread and reply to those who are grieving over the loss of their beloved pet. Enjoy the forum their are some amazing people on here and a huge amount of different and interesting threads.


----------



## Shiv65 (Jan 2, 2019)

Thank you for your very kind welcome 
Shiv


----------



## Puddy2shoes (May 10, 2018)

Jo-Bean 64 said:


> Hi I have just come across this forum and your post. I lost my beautiful Boy Monty today, he was knocked down early this morning. I have been sobbing intermittently through the day, I wish we'd never let him out last night. I feel devastated, the grief feels immense. I feel lost. How can life ever be the same again.


Hello Jo-Bean, and welcome to you too on this wonderful forum. So sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved Monty, was he a dog? cat? how old was he, how long has he been with you, it would be lovely to know more about him. It is such an empty place to be when grieving the loss of a pet, but this can be so much worse when we attribute the loss directly to something that we feel we did wrong and no amount of words will alleviate the guilt you are feeling right now...grief can be excruciatingly debilitating at the best of times but the sense of guilt you feel will clearly exacerbate the pain. If we could only go back in time we surely would do things differently, but we cannot, you were not to know that what happened to Monty was going to happen and you mustn't be overly hard on yourself for that, you need all of your strength now to get through this the best you can, 'if only's' can sometimes stop us accepting what has happened and slow down the grieving and recovery process and that is what is important right now, When you feel strong enough, do introduce yourself on the cat/dog chat part of the forum and upload some photos of Monty, you will receive a lot of support and empathy from this wonderful community....


----------

